# Advice needed



## JackBauer

Hello,

My first attempts at taking pictures of my first ever tank are less than spectacular, and I was wondering if anyone had any advice.

I have posted a picture at my website, and if you go there, you should see all the relevant information underneath the picture I think, as far as shutter speeds and such goes.

LINK TO PICTURE

Any advice that you can give me would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Civilian

seems to me like your cameras not focusing properly is it like this on every photo you take? what camera do you have and have you tried half holding the button so it focuses before taking the shot? seems to me like you only have a focusing issue the colours and light look near enough spot on.


----------



## JackBauer

It's like that on every picture I took. I did try holding the button halfway down, but apparently it didn't seem to work. I guess I'll give it a try again.

Here are the camera make and model and stats:

Make SONY 
Model DSC-P73
Aperture Value f/2.8 
Color Space sRGB
Exposure Bias Value -0.3 EV 
Exposure Program Unknown: 0
Flash No Flash 
Focal Length 6 mm
ISO 100 
Metering Mode Multi-Segment
Shutter Speed Value 1/2 sec 
Date/Time Sun 18 Feb 2007 08:25:50 PM EST


----------



## rocky00

did you use a tripod??


----------



## Hondaguy1996

Since your not using the flash, the camera automatically sets the shutter speed......your shutter speed is 1/2 second, so your not getting a clear shot. get a tripod or set the camera on somthing to get a steady shot.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I have a DSC-P92 that can't take good close up picts.


----------



## GW

I've followed the advice here and it has helped me learn more about my Camera that I did'nt already know.
I just cant seem to get a close-up of the fish to come out any clearer than this:









Camera is an Optimus 5.0 MP
I'm shooting on Sport mode without flash and using a tripod.


----------

